# What's Wrong with this Picture?



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

You all may have other examples to share.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Not especially local, but these people collect images like that: http://www.warringtoncyclecampaign.co.uk/

Look under 'Facility of the Month'


----------

